# what creature...



## Mighty Sam (Feb 26, 2002)

WHat type of creature of all of middle-earth would u be?? and why??


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 26, 2002)

I'd be a Hobbit of course because they are the best. They are true honest and they are ever the only creatures to have ever given up the ring freely ever. Well Two of them.

and also I'm a Gamgee.

3G's


----------



## baraka (Feb 26, 2002)

I would be Tom Bombadil. The eldest and the master. Hmmm. Married to Goldberry. Hmmmmm.
Haven´t you guessed who am I?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *I would be Tom Bombadil. The eldest and the master. Hmmm. Married to Goldberry. Hmmmmm.
> Haven´t you guessed who am I? *




i would be me Beleg Strongbow


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 1, 2002)

I would be an Elf because they are the wisest and most powerful of all of the other races (IMO)


----------



## Glory (Mar 2, 2002)

I would be an elf or a ranger...mmmm... maybe a hobbit I am pretty lazy, don't like sail and likes to stay in home...and I love to eat!!!


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Mar 2, 2002)

i would be an elf cmon thier immortal.


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 2, 2002)

well, imortal to age, desease, and hunger and thirst. If they are harmed from an unnatural cause, they are most likely effected by it.


----------



## whiterider (Mar 2, 2002)

i would be a wizard ,because of their wizdom and powers


----------



## Son of Elrond (Mar 2, 2002)

*What Creature of Middle Earth would I be?*

There are so many fantastic characters to choose from....I chose my name because Aragorn, descended from a line of elves through Luthien Tenuvial, and from men, shows the immortal qualities of the elves....their wisdom, intelligence and years of life experience....and from men, the inheritors of middle earth. Aragorn personifies the best qualities of both elves and men to the story. Marrying Arwen, daughter of Elrond, who gives up her elvish immortality completes and brings full circle the tale of Luthien and her love. Tolkien just blows me away...now more than ever.


----------



## Andquellewen (Mar 3, 2002)

I'd probably be a hobbit: I'm lazy, always hungry, and I like things to be clean and perfect. 
But I'd want to be an Elf : immortal, graceful, beautiful. What's better than that?


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aroghel _
> *I would be an Elf because they are the wisest and most powerful of all of the other races (IMO) *



The most wisest. The most Powerful out of Middle Earth.

you gotta be kidding. How about Gondor,Arnor and Rohan. They were really powerful. The Wizards they were really wise. 

Being immortal is not that good. You'll get tired of living.
I rather die a mortal man. Spend my life with my wife. We die at the same time. 
Being in the army. There is a good chance you might die. Now if you were an elf and you died then your wife would have to spend her life time without a husband. 

I rather be a mortal man


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Eomer _
> *
> 
> The most wisest. The most Powerful out of Middle Earth.
> ...




yes that would be good but you are going to die in real life wouldn't you like to experience immortalty?? It would be all right escpeciialy if you were galadriel who sore everything then goes back to M.E. But i would like to be Tulkas, Orome or Ulmo.
I rather be a mortal man [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Anduril (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd like to be a Wizard...
Or an Elf...


----------



## elenya (Mar 7, 2002)

I'd be one of thoes unexplainable people like Bombadil...only not Bombadil. I'd be able to shape shift and be immortal and kind and be know as the most "special" in all the land. Not crazy but just ...odd... kinda like a really creepy shape shifting nymph.


----------



## Thorondor (Mar 7, 2002)

I would want to be Thorondor duh  He is one of the most powerful, and undervalued members of M-e.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 8, 2002)

Toothsome creatures,a dragon of course and not just ANY dragon,
but one of the Great Worms of legend. How wonderful to inspire
fear and terror by your mere presence!What makes it even better is,
I get to terrorize Yaygollum on a daily basis.
 toothy dragon grin!


----------



## daisy (Mar 8, 2002)

*Hroom Hroom*

I'd still have to say Entwife - just so I would finally know what happened to them....


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 7, 2002)

*If you came from middle earth*

Say you came from Middle earth what race would you like to be and which part of Middle earth would you live in please say why?
I would be A Elf and i would be from mirkwood. I chose that because Elves are a very fair race and extremlly good archers and i love archery!


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 7, 2002)

I thought you'd be Bombadil! D )
I'd be elf (obviously) and from Lorien or Rivendell.
 
And could you guess what Yaygoll. would be?...


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 7, 2002)

Oh, and I forgot 2 say, It's be cos Elves r great, beautiful, and have a really good rapport with horses! I luv horses (I bet you could've told me that!) and it'd be fun to have so much knowledge, and immortal life!
On second thought, I might be from Mirkwood, after all, Legolas is there!! HANDS OFF HIM LADIES, HE'S MINE!!
*grins at good idea*


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 7, 2002)

I would be a dwarve and live in Khazad-dûm. Of course, it would be after Durin's Bain was destroyed. It wouldn't be fun running from a Balrog all the time. I prefer mining for mithril without interuptions.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 7, 2002)

I, of course, would still be a dragon, as they are extremely beautiful, cunning cratures.


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 7, 2002)

I would be a hobbit in the Shire! Hobbits are fun, funny, and nice. The Shire, is beautiful, quaint, and just cool ... Plus that's where Sam and Pippin live! I don't deny ... I'm a major PHF.

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 7, 2002)

Id be an Elf from Lorien. or Rivendell. 
because..... they are so pretty, and I love archery, and horses, and i just think that would be cool


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 7, 2002)

Elves are very cool but hobbits are what its all about i love hobbit there the coolest little creatures ever and the've got the life living in the shire in a nice little farm life with partys and friends, and also Sam is my favorite carachter no doubt in mind i'd wanna be living up in bag end with him and rose


----------



## Arawen (Apr 8, 2002)

*Race in Middle Earth*

Well I've been told I'm an elf lol! and an archer at that so I guess I'd be from Mirkwood. You can yell at Emlyn Took if you dissagree!


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 8, 2002)

I like the character that I choose for my name...so I'd probably be a Valier. Other than that I would want to be a Mair. And I would live in different places...because I would like to see all of Middle Earth...and besides, I would get bored living at one place for too long.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah! to be in Gondolin now that spring is here,
I'd lie beneath the silver tree and drink a crate of beer...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 9, 2002)

A Hobbit of course i'd in hole in Bag end with my pet duck


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *Elves are very cool but hobbits are what its all about i love hobbit there the coolest little creatures ever and the've got the life living in the shire in a nice little farm life with partys and friends, and also Sam is my favorite carachter no doubt in mind i'd wanna be living up in bag end with him and rose *



I LOVE YOU SAM!!!!!!!

But get rid of Rosie, I'm better.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 9, 2002)

I would have liked to be a man, living in the First Age. And I would live in Gondolin.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 9, 2002)

Argh! Evil elvish stinky person! What did you think I would be? A hobbit? Nah. I'd be a Beorning just like in the RPG's. Mostly because noone else does that. But of course I'd want to live in the Misty Mountains!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 9, 2002)

I would Be an Elf Elder Like Galadriel and talk to all other Elders like Elrond and Gandalf. How cool would that be?!


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 9, 2002)

i would be a hobbit and chill with Sam.


----------



## Isilme (Apr 11, 2002)

I would be an Elf and spend A LOT of time with Legolas!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 15, 2002)

Then again i would be a valar cause i love elves but bombadil is better h


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2002)

I would be a dwarf (because they live pretty long and they like gold). I would live in the Lonely Mountain, because that would be just cool (I would dive the diamonds from the lake).


----------



## Wood Elf (Apr 21, 2002)

Hehe, guess what I'd be? 
<-----


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 22, 2002)

I would like to be an archer Elf, because Elves are the most fantastic race in all of Tolkien's writing, and I'd like to live in Mirkwood, because I would surely have lots of adventures and would be in the middle of Middle Earth.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 24, 2002)

*Elves are nice but....*

It's a bother to be one, what if you fall in love with a human? Or a hobbit? You have to sacrifice a great deal to get the love of your life if it happens to be a non-elf.

I would be a maiden of Rohan. We may not be as important as the race of Numenor, or even Gondor, but we have the horses.  

Or I would be a hobbit. Many people tell me I have the attitude of hobbits anyway (except for the eating, I don't eat that much, nor that many times) But I love to drink. I hate wars, I love peace and quiet, friends, and cooking. and Parties.


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 24, 2002)

*What would you want to be?*

Just wanted to see what kind of creature you guys would want to be. I would have to go with elves, but hobbits are really cool to!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 24, 2002)

theres no race that has done greater deeds than men. They overthrew sauron (with some elf help) 1st. The ring was cut by a man. For and age men kept mordor at bay. It was men who saved minas tirith and men who overthrew sauron a 2nd time. Men did evil things yet still great.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 24, 2002)

I would be a Valier of course!


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 24, 2002)

Hummans have done great things, but they have weak spots too. As it explains in LOTR hummans had the chance to destroy the ring, yet were overcome by greed where elves would not have been overcome by such things. 

Besides I am a humman and so it has grown quite borring


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I've already been a humman, so I think next I'd like to be an elf. I could be taller that way, too!


----------



## Tarien (Apr 24, 2002)

Read my sig!

But seriously, I'd probably be either a Valar (like Yavanna, cuz I'm a botanist and want to save the environment) or a Maiar. 

If that was out, then again, read the sig!
Lady of the Noldor.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 24, 2002)

Elves are the fairest of all creatures, they were the firstborn and had the most power. Therefore, I vote to be one of the Elves.


----------



## Viceras Daydark (Apr 24, 2002)

I'd be an ent.

_Hoom! Hoom!_




Addition: I'd like there to be some entwives though.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 25, 2002)

I have to go with "other". Heck, I'm not sure what I am in this world. Middle-Earth would really mess me up.

When I figure out what kind of creature I am, I will let you know.
RD





Oh yeah! Now I remember. I one of the rare North American Smart Alecs
RD


----------



## Persephone (Apr 26, 2002)

*another thought*

An ent would also be nice. Imagine being on Middle Earth since its forging?

Plus they are very peaceful creatures, but you don't wanna mess around ents. They get quite HASTY when provoked.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 26, 2002)

> I would be a maiden of Rohan. We may not be as important as the race of Numenor, or even Gondor, but we have the horses.



Yeah now why wouldn't you be Rohirrim. Go the Rohirrim


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *I have to go with "other". Heck, I'm not sure what I am in this world. Middle-Earth would really mess me up.
> 
> When I figure out what kind of creature I am, I will let you know.
> ...



LOL RD. I may change my vote. I am power-hungry, I will admit, so, I'd be Iluvatar or Manwe or maybe even Morgoth.


----------



## Elias (Apr 26, 2002)

I dunno for sure but I think that I would like to be an elf because they live long and they have some powers too.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 26, 2002)

Being an Elf would be very cool.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 26, 2002)

As the question was "What would you like to be *in Middle-Earth*", I would say Elf. They have a nonsensical amount of years to gain experience and knowledge, and they tend to have a more evolved mind than Humans (NOTE: not 'Hummans' ).
But I was a bit rash, and I would actually go for Maia. After all, Maiar were allowed in Middle-Earth in all of the known Four Ages and they were the most powerful beings to have lived there after the Valar (NOTE: not 'Valier' ) left in the First Age.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

I would definitley be a hobbit because I love to eat,I love curly hair, and I love merry, Pippen, Sam, and Frodo!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *As the question was "What would you like to be in Middle-Earth", I would say Elf. They have a nonsensical amount of years to gain experience and knowledge, and they tend to have a more evolved mind than Humans (NOTE: not 'Hummans' ).
> But I was a bit rash, and I would actually go for Maia. After all, Maiar were allowed in Middle-Earth in all of the known Four Ages and they were the most powerful beings to have lived there after the Valar (NOTE: not 'Valier' ) left in the First Age. *



In that case I agree with Pontifex. Pontifex, check out the 'Istari and Maiar' thread that Pippin posted.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 27, 2002)

hmmmmm, i like rangers too.


----------



## DRavisher (Apr 28, 2002)

I would be an Ent. The very best choice being treebeard. He is older than any Elf, and he can take much more damage than an Elf too.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 29, 2002)

What about Orald?


----------



## Merry (Apr 29, 2002)

I'd like to be a high elf, tall and fair and proud and wise.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 29, 2002)

Why not a Hobbit Merry? Your name suggests that you prefer Hobbits over any other creauture in ME.


----------



## Merry (Apr 29, 2002)

My mind changes every time I do one of these Polls.  

Plus I have recently read the Sil and I now think that Elves are more interesting and have the ability to learn more and influence more than a humble Hobbit does.

I still admire the Hobbits role in the LOTR but Elves are more complete.

(IMO)


----------



## Wood Elf (May 2, 2002)

I'd be an elf.


----------



## Elfarmari (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *What about Orald? *



Please excuse my ignorance, but who is Orald?


----------



## Lady Legolas (May 2, 2002)

I would love to be an elf most definitely!!!


----------



## Istar (May 2, 2002)

I'd be an Elf. Elves are immortal, and besides, they're great musicians.


----------



## Beorn (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfarmari _
> *
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance, but who is Orald? *



That was the name for Tom B....I think he was called that by the Northern Men....


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (May 3, 2002)

I would like to be a god a vala ulmo if it could be possible if not, eonwe otherwise a high elf would do me fine


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *
> 
> That was the name for Tom B....I think he was called that by the Northern Men.... *



Beorn beat me to it.


----------



## Cian (May 3, 2002)

"Orald" is from Old English (cf _oreald_) 'very old, very ancient', and is meant to represent the language of the Rohirrim and their kin, containing element or- and the adjective eald 'old'. 

According to David Salo or- must in this case be used as an intensifier, while also a likely cognate to Gothic us- (also ur-) 'out, from'.


----------



## Cian (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> ... they were the most powerful beings to have lived there after the Valar (NOTE: not 'Valier' ) left in the First Age.



Valië is a female Vala, plural Valier. Cheers


----------



## HLGStrider (May 3, 2002)

I think I'm just a little human... a short one... a pretty one... a small uneventful one... who sets up a little settlement of people and cats and lives happily ever after... With a handsome husband of any tall race and some kids...


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

Cian, I know that, and you know that, but who else needs to know?


----------



## kalwa_Avar (May 4, 2002)

Id be a elf and hang around Rohan or Mirkwood(first dibs on Legolas!)


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 5, 2002)

what if you were a hobbit and fell in love with an ent agh


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

hmmmm, I don't think that could happen. I'd fall for a dwarf before I fell for an ent. At least dwarves have those braids


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 7, 2002)

I'd be an elf from Mirkwood. Cuz that's where Legolas lives. No buts about it Legolas is MINE girls. He is MY boyfriend!


----------



## Elf Girl XK (May 7, 2002)

I'm an archer so i'd be an elf from Mirkwood. Rivendell and Lòrien are a bit light for me. 

Or if not an elf i'd be Gollum! I love Gollum!


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 11, 2002)

*Elves ROCK!*

I picked elves cuz they are great music people. They can sing and play music. I picked them cuz they are all so pretty and handsome. They are great archers too. And Legolas is an elf and he is the best. (There are a lot more reasons but this is all I could think of at the moment)


----------



## Úlairi (May 11, 2002)

And you must love the Elves also because your alias loved them also, Gandalf the White.


----------



## tasar (May 12, 2002)

Elves are incredible, of course. But I'd still be a human. Can't really explane it.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 13, 2002)

Elf,of course.They're most beautiful and smartest creatures in ME and they're the only one who are allowed to go in Valinor.And finally they live forever,although there're some disadvantages of the immortal life.


----------



## Carantalath (May 13, 2002)

I would be an elf. Elves are wise and good archers. They have good eyesight (something I'd love since I wish my eyesight was good). That's my vote.


----------



## wonko (May 13, 2002)

I'd choose to be an ent because they are so cool/sad/powerful/wise... i don't know why, they are just really neato. my second choice would be an elf.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wonko _
> *I'd choose to be an ent because they are so cool/sad/powerful/wise... i don't know why, they are just really neato. my second choice would be an elf. *



Why don't you be a dolphin instead?

Anyway, you wouldn't have much fun being an ent seeing as all the entwives went away...what was the reason again? Domestic violence...I can't remember.
It's not important...anyway...the point is that you won't get no whoopee without no entwives...

Choose a better race, wonko...
Or I'll choose for you.
*evil grin*

P.S.-I know where you sleep.


----------



## wonko (May 14, 2002)

hey, don't knock the ents or i'll clean your clock... poo, it sounded better with smock... yeah? so who cares about the entwives, ***Editted by Beorn***they were all "I like gardens" and im all "i like trees" and stuff... I know where you sleep too


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

***Editted by Beorn***
And now that we know where eachother sleeps, I thought I'd take this time to tell you to clean your bathroom once in a while.
Oh, and flush.

Ahem...While I'm in here editting this out, I'll add that she wants you to put the toilet seat down when you're done...


----------



## wonko (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for the advice WTS/Beorn... Wow, that's scary, you guys can go around and change our posts and make us look like a bunch of idiots. Good thing I'm completely capable of doing that on my own!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

Quite right, Beorn. Quite right.

That toilet seat thingy is a real doozy. I've fallen in one too many times to find it amusing.

And yes, Wonko. You are perfectly capable of making yourself look like a complete ***EDITED BY EVIL MARCUS***. I however, am quite sane.

As we all know.

Btw, the Entwives could've been all like, "Come into my garden. We shall plant a tree together." That's a NON-OVERTLY-SUGGESTIVE compromise.


----------



## wonko (May 15, 2002)

Very anti-suggestive, except for the fact that you had to say that it wasn't. Whatever, but you don't even use my bathroom anyways.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 16, 2002)

I know I don't...BUT I do clean your bathtub every saturday...you could spare me having to look at your ugly toilet.


----------



## wonko (May 16, 2002)

Avert your eyes or something!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 16, 2002)

I would only last time I was bent over cleaning your tub and I stuck my foot on the toilet...and as we all know:
1) My feet can't stand to be dirtied or otherwise sullied, despite some people's opinions and devious actions
AND-
2) That's gross.

SO CLEAN IT DAMNIT!


----------



## Beorn (May 16, 2002)

ahem.....What would you want to be?


----------



## Tinuviel (May 17, 2002)

An elf of course, although I believe in love. Which is the choice that Luthien made, to become human for the sake of love. But still, I'd rather be elven.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 17, 2002)

An elf. 
Wanna know why?


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

Definitely not.


----------



## Talarion (May 19, 2002)

Hobbit!

I wouldn't mind eating all day and going to parties and sleeping for hours upon hours and.... wait... am I already a hobbit?


----------



## Úlairi (May 20, 2002)

I thought you already did.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Definitely not. *



Why the Marcus not?!?!


----------



## legoman (May 20, 2002)

I'd go for one of them wizard dudes, so that would mean I pick other I suppose.


----------



## Oren (May 20, 2002)

I sooo do not know. But if I had to choose then iwould have to choose Elves. I know it was a HARD choice between Elves an Hobbits!!!!! But I think it would be way to hard to be a hobbit. Almost eveybody is taller than u. And plus Elves Rule! Well, so dont hobbits.


----------



## Oren (May 20, 2002)

Um dont mean to be rude or anything but.......... What the Hell is an Ent!?!?!?!?!?!?! Even though I read the book I dont remember anything about an Ent??????????????


----------



## legolas_luvaXO (May 20, 2002)

*totally elf!*

*TOTALLY ELF!!*they live realli long, legolas is sooo cute, they have realli kool hair, legolas is so adorable, their village is dreamy, and did i mention legolas is cute?


----------



## HLGStrider (May 20, 2002)

Ents are the Tree Shepherds, Treebeard, that M and P met in Fangorn... See the Two Towers. The destroyed Sauramen.


----------



## Úlairi (May 21, 2002)




----------



## tasar (May 21, 2002)

Oh, it feels so good picking on others - Who are the saura-men?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

Duh!! The men of Saura!!!

Get a clue, Tasar!


----------



## tasar (May 21, 2002)

Oh, The Men of Saura - I totally forgot about them. I guess I should read the book more often...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

Just so long as you admit it.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 21, 2002)

> - Who are the saura-men?


Okay, everybody... go ahead... pick on my typos... Weep moan.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

No! No! This is serious!
You reminded us all of the oft-forgotten Saura-men!


----------



## HLGStrider (May 21, 2002)

Aren't I a wonderful person???

Even if I do want to be a boring human instead of an elf...


----------



## Zale (May 21, 2002)

I would be an Elf, but a Grey - Elf, born in M-E in the 3rd Age, so I would not long for Valinor, but I would still be immortal, and one of the Firstborn.
Or a Man, happily ignorant of the wider picture, living contentedly in peace in some rural district, only vaguely aware of the benevolent rule of King Elessar Telcontar.

But probably an Elf.


----------



## Oren (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Ents are the Tree Shepherds, Treebeard, that M and P met in Fangorn... See the Two Towers. The destroyed Sauramen. *


oh, um thanx. I havent read TTT yet so sorry. Thanx again!
~Sam


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 31, 2002)

I'd want to be an Istari and become a wizard on ME and rome around learning about all the cultures and stuff like that.


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 1, 2002)

I'd be a hobbit even though people say I look more like an elf. Hobbits are cool because they enjoy the good things in life, food, family, friends. And even though they're so little and insignifigant, they can do great things.


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 1, 2002)

And I'd be a hobbit so I could hang out with Frodo. Back off Mrs.Baggins, he's mine.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 2, 2002)

I'd be a hobbit cuz they're the coolest & they enjoy the same things I do. It'd be fun 2 live in the shire.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dûndorer _
> *hmmmmm, i like rangers too. *



I so agree with you there! I mean they get to go everywhere on ME and they also get to protect all the cute lil' hobbits from the nasty people!


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 6, 2002)

Or maybe I would be an Elven queen, like Galadriel. That would be cool.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL WTS! That's funny. But back 2 the question, I'd be a hobbit. They might be small but they can do great things. I think they're sooo cute, plus they have good personalities. Getting 2 live in the shire & eat, drink, & hang out w/ friends all day, I'd fit in just fine.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 7, 2002)

Of course you'd be a Hobbit, your alias is suggestive of that fact BilboBaggins57.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 13, 2002)

I would either be a hobbit; because they live very relaxed and fun lives, or a balrog, because i am a control freak, and power hungry


----------



## Dragon (Jun 13, 2002)

I would be whatever I was born as, but if I could choose, then I would definentely be a hobbit because I am the laziest person around, and they lead such a simple life.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 14, 2002)

Seems as though I've found someone I like on the forum! Power hungry you say?


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jun 15, 2002)

Ahh I would like to be a Human

A warrior with strength and pride

I fight for my Kingdom and have alot of pride.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 15, 2002)

Don't we all Eomer?


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jun 15, 2002)

Of course

A guy needs to be proud of himself once in a while lol


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 15, 2002)

Have you joined the Guild of Australians yet. We are recruiting a lot more now and we should have a party happenin' soon and a "Good ol' yarn" thread going also. You would be second-in-command of the Guild along with Chippy, so, how about it?


----------



## Phenix (Jul 2, 2002)

an elf couse they are one of the oldest creature of ME and they are imortal


----------



## Khamul (Jul 2, 2002)

Probably a human.


----------



## Arahiriel (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm torn between elves and hobbits. I said elves because they are wise and fair and live forever, but hobbits are awesome too.


----------



## elfprincess (Jul 22, 2002)

Look at my name. lol I'd definitely be an elf. All my friends at church tell me I look like an elf and they call me Arwen because they know I like LOTR so much. *sigh* I love my friends.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jul 27, 2002)

*Hobbits*

I voted Hobbit because I would love to live a simple life like they lead. But I feel that I will only be able to dream about it.

-Flame


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 10, 2002)

I accidentaly voted "other"
i meant to say Ent


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd be whatever Goldberry was because she is mysterious without being serious.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 27, 2008)

A wizard: Radagast of course  

Saruman too but of course before the rumored mating of him and an orc


----------



## Illuin (Aug 27, 2008)

Definitely an Ent or Huorn. Just peace and quiet in the forest; though having the formidable strength to severely and harshly deal with anyone or anything that happens to disturb the peace (Is it obvious I live in New York? ).


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd definatelly be a Warcraft-ish orc!


----------



## Burzum (Oct 19, 2008)

A Numenorean, the king himself if possible. I'd like to wage war on the Valar.

Or one of the Nine.


----------



## Voronwen (Apr 15, 2009)

I would be a Numenorean - a Lady of the Faithful.


----------



## Alcarinque (Apr 15, 2009)

I had trouble deciding between Hobbit and Elf as I look more like a Hobbit (ha, ha, ha!) but I'd love to be a magical, fair creature like Luthien which I admire the most.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 15, 2009)

> as I look more like a Hobbit (ha, ha, ha!)


Don't we all?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Human for me, though most certainly a human of Rohan. 

Talk about digging up an OLD thread. Elgee, you were a new member when this thread was started. I wasn't even on here! 

Good thread though.


----------



## RangerStryder (Apr 27, 2009)

But there's no 'Humans' in Middle Earth....only Men.

For Humans (like you and me) descended from billion of years of evolution, while the Men of Middle Earth was made by Eru Illuvatar and they woke up the 1st time the Sun shown itself in Middle Earth (1st Age).


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 27, 2009)

Unless we have text written by Tolkien himself stating exactly how Humans and Men differ, all we have is a differing story of origin, not different beings.

After all, the concept of evolved man rather than created man is fairly new and before that most humans believe, and some still do, that humans were created. Tolkien was attempting to create a "myth" which would include creation stories, so I think we can say that humans of fact and men of myth are basically the same creatures in different context.


----------



## childoferu (Jun 29, 2009)

Most definitely a Maiar of some type, what the real question is what appearance would I take? Hmm....


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 31, 2010)

Human in the early days of Numenor. 

Or a Noldorin elf in Tirion when the world was young and there was so much to learn.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I'd pick dragon, lol......

But I picked human because I am human & am perfectly contented to be whom God made me to be.

I know, how boring, lol.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking at the question in a very serious way. I would be a hobbit. kind of a grumpy one. Just like I am right now in every way except for shorter, with furry feet. I'd be getting drunk on ale all the time, walking through the shire for fun looking for elves and things, and going round to Bilbo's for visits. Come to think of it - living in shire, in M-e, and getting drunk on ale = not grumpy at all but happiest dude in the world!!:*D

It's actually true.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 20, 2010)

You know, a year has changed my perspectives on this a bit. A year ago, I said human. 

Now...I'm going to have to go with elf. Of Rivendell. Call it maturity if you like, but I've realized that a) life is too short...so immortality would be a major plus, and b) I am far more of a thinker than most humans, and I'd just love to spend a solid decade doing nothing but reading and writing. :*)

So...Elf. :*cool:


----------



## Bonsai Huorn (Feb 19, 2011)

It is interesting to me that more people here would rather be an orc than a dwarf.


----------



## Unlimited (Apr 29, 2011)

Elves are of course the most enlightened, so it's logical to pick them. But ents are really cool to me too. I should have voted other though, because I'd want to be Beorn.


----------

